# 5cyl build



## riken (Jan 5, 2002)

This belongs to a friend of mine who is putting it in his 1991 Audi 200 20V Quattro. He’s had it built with new lightweight connecting rods, high flow exhaust manifold, and many modifications which I’m not at liberty to say. He’s expecting to produce the kind of horse power needed to spin the Hoover Dam’s generators.


----------



## Codysquattro (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in love with this motor! Excited to hear updates and tell him i said good luck!


----------



## riken (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (Codysquattro)*

Its in the car already and we are trying to trouble shoot a problem with a g40 hall sender code. We have no fire but will be checking it today.
Should no be much longer before we can hear it run. Pictures will be added later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (riken)*

hurry! that thing is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (1979GTI16V)*

sexy!


----------



## riken (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: 5cyl build (riken)*

Hey guys. Sorry I have not updated in a while.
The motor is in the car and it is currently being broken in. No heavy accel yet but you can really feel the the engine just wants to go. I will click a few at a later time and post here for you all to see what the car looks like with the V8 front and rear bumpers.
Jr


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 5cyl build (riken)*

Is the install in a sedan or wagon?


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Very Nice ! Bigger turbo ?


----------



## riken (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: 5cyl build (Michael Bee)*

It went in a sedan.... The turbo will be next


----------

